# Green-spotted puffers & Bumblebee Gobies!!!



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey all,

Just introduced myself in the intro forum and now I have a question for you!!

I'm from Stoney Creek and I'm wondering if any of you have seen any green-spotted puffers and/or bumblebee gobies lately in the GTA?!

Preferably between Niagara and Mississauga, but will travel further if need be.

Thanks for any info guys... So hard to find GSP's lately now that I'm looking...

Hopefully one of you can guide me in the right direction (read:store)..

Thanks again in advance!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome from Burlington! I've never had any luck finding bbg's but gsp's are around, for sure. They tend to be somewhat seasonal, though. I was seeing them quite a bit in the summer...

The place I've probably seen gsp's at most often is Dragon Aquarium, but be prepared to deworm and nurse it back to health...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Too funny! I have to meet someone in Milton tonight and I was early, so to kill time, I went into the Terra greenhouses at Brittania and Trafalgar. They have a neat little fish store set apart from the main building. In it, I found bumblebee gobies! I bought 4 for $10, and there are more left. On the next tank, there is a sign for GSP's, but they're sold out right now. The nice young lady says they normally have them. I got the phone number if you want it. Both were in a specifically brackish section


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, what a strange coincidence!!

A specifically brackish section... Oh, too rare of an occurrence!!!

Carmenh, the phone number and address of this place would be a huge help!!!

Thank you so much.



Edit: I found it on Google maps. Is it the little building on a diagonal to the main building?! 

The phone number would still be great!!!

Thanks.


----------



## stupidspoons (Oct 18, 2010)

Try Big Al's Hamilton, I saw a tank full of GSP 2-3 weeks ago, and also Petland in St. Catharine's has some GSP and figure 8s for sale


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep, that's it! 905-876-4000 The girl said that if you wanted to call and see if the gsp's were in, ask for the pond department...
Don't get too too excited, by a section, I meant 3 tanks 


Brackish said:


> Wow, what a strange coincidence!!
> 
> A specifically brackish section... Oh, too rare of an occurrence!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Brackish (Nov 30, 2010)

3 tanks in the pond department of Terra Greenhouses.

That completely blows away 90% of fish/aquarium stores I journey in to.

Most have 0. Some have 1 will F8's. Some have 2, crammed with monos, scats and chromis. I have yet to see 3 brackish tanks anywhere, and this it at places that should have SOME brackish variety. There are brackish animals I would love to keep but will likely never see.

Huge find, can't thank you enough.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

*4 GSP's*

Someone just mention this on the Puffer Forum...you'd be doing them a favor getting them away from this doofus...4 in a 35g tank :-(

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Puffer-Fish-With-Tank-W0QQAdIdZ245262166


----------

